
The Top Ten Scientific Problems with Biological and Chemical Evolution - bellajbadr
http://www.discovery.org/a/24041
======
sharemywin
1\. New ideas around "origins of life"
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/mimicking-an-
impact-...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/mimicking-an-impact-on-
earths-early-atmosphere-yields-all-4-rna-bases/)

